# [risolto] - dov'è la stampante parallela?

## Mazuego

Salve a tutti.. scusate il problema banale, ma sto installando una stampante laser epson collegata mediante la porta parallela. Seguo fedelmente la Gentoo printer guide, ma una volta installato cups, non mi vede nessuna stampante sulla porta parallela. Penso di avere messo tutti i moduli nel kernel ma niente, per cups sulla porta parallela non c'è collegato nulla. Ho provato anche a dare 

```
dmesg | grep -i print
```

 che mi da questo risultato 

```
drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
```

 dove sta l'errore? grazie a tutti per l'aiuto e la pazienzaLast edited by Mazuego on Thu Feb 16, 2006 10:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

teoricamente dovrebbe essere su /dev/lp0

se provi ad inviare qualcosa al device non succede nulla?

----------

## PboY

```
modprobe lp
```

provato?

----------

## Mazuego

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> teoricamente dovrebbe essere su /dev/lp0
> 
> se provi ad inviare qualcosa al device non succede nulla?

 

scusami ma non sono molto esperto... che intendi per dare qualcosa al device... inviare qualcosa alla stampante? Come si fa? grazie mille!

----------

## lavish

Hai letto la doc?

Dovresti trovare tutto qui  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml

Ciao!

----------

## Mazuego

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Hai letto la doc?
> 
> Dovresti trovare tutto qui 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/printing-howto.xml Ciao!

 

Come scritto nel mio primo post ho seguito fedelmente questa guida... ma niente!

----------

## lavish

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Come scritto nel mio primo post ho seguito fedelmente questa guida... ma niente!

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Sorry... è domenica mattina...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mazuego

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *Mazuego wrote:*   Come scritto nel mio primo post ho seguito fedelmente questa guida... ma niente! 
> 
>   
> 
> Sorry... è domenica mattina...  

 

Figurati! Tranquillo!

----------

## Mazuego

 *PboY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe lp
> ```
> ...

 

 mi da 

```
FATAL: Module lp not found.

```

----------

## Apetrini

Ti manca il modulo per la porta parallela. Mi pare si chiami lp...non ne sono sicuro, la mia memoria fa cilecca...

Con una certa probabilità dovrai ricompilare il kernel e attivare il supporto alla porta parallela.

----------

## Mazuego

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Ti manca il modulo per la porta parallela. Mi pare si chiami lp...non ne sono sicuro, la mia memoria fa cilecca...
> 
> Con una certa probabilità dovrai ricompilare il kernel e attivare il supporto alla porta parallela.

 

Il fatto è che ho attivato tutti i moduli richiesti nella guida, ed inoltre quando faccio una ricerca di "lp" all'interno del menuconfig, l'unica cosa che ha a che fare con le stampanti parallele è attivata!

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
> ```
> ...

 

Non per dire...Ma se la stampante è USB siete sicuri gli serva il modulo lp per la porta parallela? (premetto che non so se il modulo serve o meno...Era per farvi notare un possibile errore)...

----------

## Mazuego

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non per dire...Ma se la stampante è USB siete sicuri gli serva il modulo lp per la porta parallela? (premetto che non so se il modulo serve o meno...Era per farvi notare un possibile errore)...

 

Come ho scritto nel primo post la stampante è parallela... al computer non è attaccata nessuna stampante usb ma solo parallela!

----------

## Mazuego

Scusate... forse devo emerge cups con qualche use in particolare?

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> scusami ma non sono molto esperto... che intendi per dare qualcosa al device... inviare qualcosa alla stampante? Come si fa? grazie mille!

 

dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo:

```
echo "Ciao da me" > /dev/lp0
```

naturalmente come lp0 dovrebbe esserci il device...

----------

## Mazuego

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Mazuego wrote:*   scusami ma non sono molto esperto... che intendi per dare qualcosa al device... inviare qualcosa alla stampante? Come si fa? grazie mille! 
> 
> dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Naturalmente mi dice che la device non esiste... ho fatto anche un

```
cat /proc/devices
```

 ma all'interno non c'è nessun lp0. I moduli del kernel sono tutti caricati... perchè non mi da la stampante?

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Naturalmente mi dice che la device non esiste... ho fatto anche un
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/devices
> ```
> ...

 

Cosa dicono i comandi:

```
lsmod | grep lp
```

e:

```
ls /dev/lp*
```

----------

## Mazuego

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa dicono i comandi: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

il primo non mi da niente come output mentre il secondo da 

```
/dev/lp0  /dev/lp1  /dev/lp2
```

grazie per l'aiuto... non capisco proprio dove sia il problema!

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> il primo non mi da niente come output

 

Cosa dice:

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i PARP
```

----------

## Mazuego

 *Quote:*   

> Cosa dice: 
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i PARP
> ```
> ...

 

mi dice 

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i PARP

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set
```

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Cosa dice: 
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep -i PARP
> ```
> ...

 

Allora forse é il caso di ricomilare il kernel con il supporto per la parallela... difficile che funzioni altrimenti  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mazuego

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Allora forse é il caso di ricomilare il kernel con il supporto per la parallela... difficile che funzioni altrimenti 

 

Come scritto nel mio primo post, i moduli della porta parallela sono tutti caricati all'interno del kernel, o meglio tutti quelli richiesti nella gentoo print guide! E' proprio questo che non riesco a spiegarmi

```
<*> Parallel port support 

<*>   PC-style hardware

<*>     Multi-IO cards (parallel and serial)  

[ ]     Use FIFO/DMA if available (EXPERIMENTAL) 

[ ]     SuperIO chipset support (EXPERIMENTAL)

[ ] IEEE 1284 transfer modes
```

ed anche

```
<*> Parallel printer support  

[*]   Support for console on line printer
```

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Come scritto nel mio primo post, i moduli della porta parallela sono tutti caricati all'interno del kernel, o meglio tutti quelli richiesti nella gentoo print guide!

 

Non nel kernel che stavi usando quando hai fatto:

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mi dice 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ora, dopo che hai modificato le impostazioni hai ricompilato il kernel? Installato? Sistemato grub?

----------

## Mazuego

Certamente! ho dato

```
 make && make modules_install
```

 e poi ho copiato la bzImage nella direttori /boot con il nome che ho inserito in grub! Come da manuale ho fatto! Tutte le altre modifiche che ho fatto in questo modo funzionano! Ho lasciato qualcosa? Devo dare qualcosa prima di make? Cmq grazie per la pazienza!

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Certamente! ho dato
> 
> ```
>  make && make modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

A occhio sembra che non ti sei dimenticato nulla. Per sicurezza, prova a rifare il tutto ma nella configurazione del kernel dai un valore anche ad EXTRAVERSION (General Setup -> LocalVersion).

Se ci scrivi "mazuego" dopo il riavvio il comando uname -a dovrebbe riportare che stai facendo andare un kernel "2.6.14-gentoo-r4mazuego" o qualcosa di simile... così andiamo sul sicuro  :Wink: 

----------

## Mazuego

Carissimo randomaze, come sempri risci a risolvere tutto. Come da te detto ho aggiunto la sigla "Mazuego" al kernel ma quando vado a dare 

```
uname -a
```

 ottengo 

```
Linux Gentoo64 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Wed Feb 1 08:47:40 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+

 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 che infatti non ha la sigla "Mazuego" ed inoltre da quello che posso vedere, risale al 1 Febbraio, mentre io nel frattempo ho fatto tante compilazioni. Allora sono andato a vedere se tutto era messo bene all'interno di "grub.conf" e, udite udite, nella cartella 

```
/boot
```

 non c'è nessuna directory 

```
/grub
```

  Allora ho riemerso grub ho verificato che tutto fosse messo bene in grub.conf e ho riavviato. Dopo il riavvio il kernel rimane lo stesso (quello sbagliato) e nella directory boot è sparita di nuovo la directory grub. Cosa sta succedendo?

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> Allora ho riemerso grub ho verificato che tutto fosse messo bene in grub.conf e ho riavviato.

 

Direi che hai il boot su una partizione separata, e questa non viene montata automaticamente all'avvio.

Prova a dare il comando "mount boot" prima di compilare il kernel  :Wink: 

Personalmente io preferisco montare la /boot automaticamente ma in readonly... in questo modo ho gli stessi vantaggi del non montarla al boot (tipicamente: la partizione non corre il rischio di corrompersi in uno shutdown o di venire accidentalmente cancellata) ma, al tempo stesso, quando scrivo "ls /boot" ci trovo dentro quello che mi interessa.

E se provo a scriverci domenticandomi di rimontarla in rw ottengo un messaggio di errore, e non la copia in una directory fantasma.

----------

## Mazuego

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Personalmente io preferisco montare la /boot automaticamente ma in readonly... in questo modo ho gli stessi vantaggi del non montarla al boot (tipicamente: la partizione non corre il rischio di corrompersi in uno shutdown o di venire accidentalmente cancellata) ma, al tempo stesso, quando scrivo "ls /boot" ci trovo dentro quello che mi interessa.
> 
> E se provo a scriverci domenticandomi di rimontarla in rw ottengo un messaggio di errore, e non la copia in una directory fantasma.

 

Scusami... non ho capito molto bene tutto questo discorso, soprattutto quello della directory fittizia. Il mio fstab per quanto riguarda la directory di boot è questo

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
```

 questo non va bene? Con queste impostazioni ogni volta che vado a scrivere in /boot in realtà non ci ho scritto? E vado a scrivere dove? Mi dici come è il tuo fstab? Cmq ti ringrazio tanto perchè penso di cominciare a capire e questo grazie a te! Grazie! Grazie!

----------

## randomaze

 *Mazuego wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2
> ```
> ...

 

No, prima di modificarne il contenuto (e quindi aggiungere un nuovo kernel) devi fare il mount:

```
mount /boot
```

Per il mio vado a memoria perché non sono sul PC di casa:

```
/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            ro,noatime  1 2
```

----------

## Mazuego

Carissimo... volevo ringraziarti perchè dopo vari smanettamenti sono riuscito a fare vedere la stampante sulla porta parallela a cups. Ti ringrazio per l'aiuto e la pazienza! Ti devo un kilo di olive ascolane!! Cmq grazie ancora!

----------

